# Eruption



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 14, 2013)

Pushing my gear/optics to it's limits at the best Milky Way I've seen to date at Mount St. Helens. 




Eruption by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## amolitor (Jul 14, 2013)

MY GOD. IT'S FULL OF STARS.

I like that you retained a little detail on the mountain. The idea itself is sort of trite, I think, but it does make a powerful visual.

A technical tour de force! Well done.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2013)

I love it! I still remember the day Mount St. Helens erupted, back in 1980...it was EPIC!!! The eruption was simply tremendus, and it took a beautiful, year-round,snow-capped,majestic high-Cascades mountain peak and turned it into a much lower, uglier, hulking, half-mountain. I like the way this sort of echos the volcanic eruption of 1980. This shot is a really a wonderful use of foreground/background. Nice shot.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 14, 2013)

Great shot! I wish my milky ways looked this good


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2013)

What are the chances that I would have a Milky Way on hand??? Pretty danged slim!!!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 14, 2013)

i was expecting something NSFW but...
this was a pleasant surprise. 
nicely done!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 14, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> i was expecting something NSFW but...
> this was a pleasant surprise.
> nicely done!



This was a pleasant surprise from NSFW material?! You need new NSFW material!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> What are the chances that I would have a Milky Way on hand??? Pretty danged slim!!!
> 
> View attachment 49949


Hmmm... does the fact that you have Rotanimod's image in the background of yours constitute posting an image to which you don't hold rights?  :scratch:


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 14, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > i was expecting something NSFW but...
> ...



I spent most of my NSFW recreational time in my younger years in the manner of the ancient Romans. (which is awesome BTW)
now that my twilight years are upon me, a couple of partial nudie shots, while pleasant to look at and fun to critique, dont really make me jump up and run around in circles howling like a wolf...if ya know what i mean. 

plus, it didnt hurt that this WAS a pretty cool shot.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 14, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Hmmm... does the fact that you have Rotanimod's image in the background of yours constitute posting an image to which you don't hold rights?  :scratch:



I think the only fair punishment is for Derrel to send me a lifetime supply of Milky Way's.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... does the fact that you have Rotanimod's image in the background of yours constitute posting an image to which you don't hold rights? :scratch:
> ...


Seems reasonable to me!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 14, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh I thought the thread said erection!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > What are the chances that I would have a Milky Way on hand??? Pretty danged slim!!!
> ...



It's an all-new work! I snapped it with my own camera-phone!


----------



## buryan.ch (Jul 14, 2013)

Beautiful photo, well done!





Andrzej Buryan Photography


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Oh I thought the thread said erection!



Don't know where to start with this one...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> It's an all-new work! I snapped it with my own camera-phone!



I actually think its pretty deep. Milky Way in front of a photograph of a Milky Way. Inception type stuff. 

(The bar is low to impress me)


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2013)

It reminds me of the pictures I like to take at touristy places...I like to take pictures of people who are taking pictures of tourists taking pictures. I call these "pictures of people taking pictures of people taking pictures".

As I understand it, in camera-crazy Japan, there are people who one-up my love, and who like to take pictures of people who are taking pictures of people taking pictures of people who are taking pictures of people taking pictures...sort of a "4th person back" point of view...

It's all very Inception-like, except the last four minutes do not take 34 minutes' worth of screen time.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I call these "pictures of people taking pictures of people taking pictures".


----------



## shefjr (Jul 14, 2013)

There are a few words that come to mind for me when I see this photo. Wonderful, spectacular, superb to name a few. 

On a side note, I was actually thinking of you today because I was looking at the HDR sticky that you created. That too is great. 
So my question now is, did you photo stack this image and if so care to create a how to photo stack?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 14, 2013)

shefjr said:


> There are a few words that come to mind for me when I see this photo. Wonderful, spectacular, superb to name a few.
> 
> On a side note, I was actually thinking of you today because I was looking at the HDR sticky that you created. That too is great.
> So my question now is, did you photo stack this image and if so care to create a how to photo stack?



Hey there! Thanks for checking out this photo and my tutorial. 

This particular shot was a single exposure (f3.5/ISO 4000/30 seconds) with a lot of techniques in post.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 14, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I thought the thread said erection!
> ...


Erection of a train set perhaps? Get your mind out of the gutter R!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lovely shot, Majeed!


----------



## mike_rambo (Jul 15, 2013)

unreal shot, love it


----------



## tenthumbs (Jul 18, 2013)

Great shot!


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 18, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I love it! I still remember the day Mount St. Helens erupted, back in 1980...it was EPIC!!!



I was only four years old at the time, but I was at my grandparents' house in Seattle and I do actually remember a lot of that day.

Rotanimod, it's a beautiful shot - well done!


----------



## TruckerDave (Jul 18, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Oh I thought the thread said erection!



The little emojis don't seem to work....my smart arse response lost . ;(


----------



## Thanasis_gs (Jul 23, 2013)

Amazing as always Rotanimod!!


----------



## jemsen96 (Jul 23, 2013)

That is one really cool shot! What camera, lens and settings did you used? 'Cause I'm really interested in astrophotograohy and photographing skies .


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 29, 2013)

jemsen96 said:


> That is one really cool shot! What camera, lens and settings did you used? 'Cause I'm really interested in astrophotograohy and photographing skies .



Sorry for the very late reply! Came back to this thread because I recently did a write-up on the shot. Check it out jemsen96:

Majeed Badizadegan Photography | The making of "Eruption" with Dave Morrow at Mount St. Helens

Thanks for everyone who commented!


----------

